# 740ix



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Just checking craig's list
740ix for sale 900.00 bucks 
Used 3 times . Very clean 
I was planning to save up for 
A 695 graco but this looks like a really 
Good deal Austin tx cl


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Just checking craig's list
> 740ix for sale 900.00 bucks
> Used 3 times . Very clean
> I was planning to save up for
> ...


It's a tough choice. The question is how bad do you need a new sprayer.

The Graco is a better rig but do you really need it.

I have been looking real hard at a Graco Merkur .6 gpm 30:1 for awhile now that is %40 off, it's a real good deal.

Do I want it? Yes Can I afford it? Yes
And do I need it? No

My Tech tells me the only reason that I should consider buying it is because it's a real good deal.

Good deals come and go but some times
you bight the bullet and choose.

Look at this way-what's Practical? Saving for the blue 1 later? or taking a deal on the red 1 now?

It really is a TOUGH choice. Good Luck! Rob


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

imo I think that price is a little high but if it is as clean as they say I guess for peak season it is reasonable. 

Honestly the 740 falls a little short of a 695 unless it is an older 695. The gpm's for the 740 is at .80 and a 695 is at .95 the 840 is what the Titan rep wanted to compare my 695 to. 

Like Rob said it is a matter if you need something right now. The prices are higher at this time on used rigs because of the season in four or five months the prices drop. So if you need something right now go for it, if it can wait until you get a 695 then that is what I would do but of course I am a big fan of the 695.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

I picked up a 695 ultimate, pressure washer, ladders, extension poles and misc hand tools for $1200 last summer, there are way better deals than that, $500 bucks and I would probably buy it if I needed anymore pumps....


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Mike's QP said:


> I picked up a 695 ultimate, pressure washer, ladders, extension poles and misc hand tools for $1200 last summer, there are way better deals than that, $500 bucks and I would probably buy it if I needed anymore pumps....


If it was a 840 it would be mine. The only thing holding me back on the Merkur is the the flat tip G-40 that is on the pump on the floor but not at 40% off. Let them make the deal SWEETER!


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

I got my finish pro at the pawnshop for $450 no gun or hose, picked up the G-40 gun on ebay for $300 and the bonded hose for $200, :thumbup:


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

The 740ix does fall short of the new 695 specs but by what , a couple of tip sizes? The new impact 740 has a much larger pump and is more of a direct comparison to the new 695. A 740 ix used 3 times for $900 is a fair price for a unit that sold new for around $1,800.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Chad_C said:


> The 740ix does fall short of the new 695 specs but by what , a couple of tip sizes? The new impact 740 has a much larger pump and is more of a direct comparison to the new 695. A 740 ix used 3 times for $900 is a fair price for a unit that sold new for around $1,800.


For peak season it is reasonable, the 840 is the 695 comparable unless it is an older 695. I personable think the 740 is a solid unit and considering many painters are running 440's it is a definite worthy contender. 

I am still waiting for my Titan Swag Chad. :whistling2:


----------

